# USB installiert ?

## mlebek

Hi, 

wie kan ich testen, ob USB installiert ist und ob es arbeitet. Hintergrund ist, ich habe einen USB Treiber für einen WLan Stick installiert aber keine Reaktion, wenn ich ihn einstecke. 

dmesg:

```

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

...

prism2usb_init: prism2_usb.o: 0.2.1-pre21 Loaded

prism2usb_init: dev_info is: prism2_usb

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver prism2_usb

```

Christian

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

wieso? das ist doch eh eine reaktion. zeigt eh an, dass was da ist.

was für ein problem hast du? kannst du dich nicht verbinden oder geht iwconfig nicht oder ähnliches?

ciao

----------

## mlebek

tja also ich habe das neue modul in die modules.conf als wlan0 eingebunden,

mit update-modules die Konf. neu eingelesen, 

habe es mit 'modprobe prism2_usb' gestartet, 

aber beim starten mittels ' wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable' kommt nur ein 'no such device'. 

ifconfig zeigt auch kein wlan0 an.

----------

## _hephaistos_

probier bitte mal 

```
ifconfig -a
```

und dann

```
iwlist scan
```

und wenn du bei 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 dein wlan oder eth1 oder ähnliches siehst, dann probier noch:

```
iwconfig <device>(wlan0,eth1,eth0, und ähnliches)
```

ciao

----------

## Shadows

Hi

Wenn Du Deinen Stick in den USB-Port steckst, müsste Dir dmesg das auch ausgeben, bzw. ein tail -f /var/log/syslog, was aber eigentlich das gleiche sein dürfte.

Was vielleicht nicht schlecht ist, hast Du hotplug laufen? Oben beschriebenes Verhalten müsste nämlich erst mit dem hotplug daemon laufen. Wenn ich zum Beispiel meine USB-Maus einstecke und abstecke erhalte ich jedesmal halt eine Nachricht, dass ich eine Maus eingesteckt habe, welches Modell es ist etc. etc.

Um zu gucken, ob Du hotplug installiert und vielleicht schon laufen hast gib einfach mal ein /etc/init.d/hotplug status ein, dann siehste ja, ob es läuft oder nicht. Falls nicht, emergen und starten und dann nochmal ausprobieren.

Generell würde ich aber erstmal sagen, wenn sich der Treiber für den Stick schon laden lässt, müsste dieser eigentlich auch die Hardware am Gerät erkannt haben, sonst würde sich das Modul ja nicht laden lassen. Is zum Beispiel bei Netzwerkkarten auch so. Wenn ich eine defekte Karte einbaue, lässt sich der ne2k-Treiber auch nicht laden.

Von daher gehe ich mal eher davon aus, dass es ein config Problem ist, da der Treiber sich ja laden lässt und daher auch Deinen Stick erkannt haben dürfte.

Greetz

Shad

----------

## mlebek

super, das hat schonmal scheinbar(?) geklappt: 

/var/log/messages: 'new full speed USB device using address 2'

in der readme stand, man soll 'alias wlan0 prism2_usb' in der /etc/modules.conf' eintragen. 

Muss ich in Gentoo das anders machen, ein 'update-modules' löscht den Eintrag offensichtlich wieder raus. 

Christian

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

hattest du also KEIN hotplug??

mach einen symlink von net.eth0 auf net.wlan0

und dann probiermal die /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

und dann probier noch die sachen, die ich dir vorher geschrieben hab.

ciao

----------

## mlebek

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> hattest du also KEIN hotplug??
> 
> mach einen symlink von net.eth0 auf net.wlan0
> ...

 

nein, hotplug habe ich jetzt installiert ! (status running)

ifconfig zeigt nur lo eth0 an

iwlist habe ich nicht 

in der /etc/init.d gibt es nur 'wlan', aber nicht 'wlan0', 

soll net.eth0 darauf verweisen ?

Christian

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

was liefert:

```
ifconfig -a
```

für iwlist und iwconfig benötigst du die net-wireless/wireless-tools...

hth,

ciao

----------

## mlebek

ifconfig -a listet nur eth0 und lo auf

i

iwlist scan liefert: 

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported

----------

## mlebek

nach einem neustart ist es jetzt da: 

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:FC:83:F9:C8

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

allerdings muss es beim start schon eigesteckt sein, sonst schmiert offensichtlich der Treiber ab !

Dank euch !

Christian

----------

## Shadows

 *mlebek wrote:*   

> in der readme stand, man soll 'alias wlan0 prism2_usb' in der /etc/modules.conf' eintragen. 
> 
> Muss ich in Gentoo das anders machen, ein 'update-modules' löscht den Eintrag offensichtlich wieder raus. 
> 
> 

 

Jupp, in Gentoo läufts bisschen anders. Wie schon im Header von /etc/modules.conf steht, wird die Datei automatisch aus Files in /etc/modules.d/* generiert. Sprich wenn Du Änderungen machen willst, machst Du die in den entsprechenden Dateien in dem Verzeichnis.

Deinen Alias würdest Du also in /etc/modules.d/aliases einfach unten anhängen können.

In der /etc/modules.conf ist auch immer ein Kommentar eingefügt der die Ursprungsdateien abgrenzt, sodass Du genau sehen kannst, aus welcher Datei jetzt welcher Eintrag kommt. Bsp.:

```
### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/aliases

alias blah sülz

.

.

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/aliases
```

Der modulare Aufbau hat halt den Vorteil, dass Du für Hardwaregruppen oder gar für einzelne Devices je einzelne Dateien mit Parametern in /etc/modules.d ablegen kannst. Dadurch ist das einfacher wartbar und vor allem automatisierbar, sprich leichter zu nutzen wenn man ebuilds bastelt.

Greetz

Shad

----------

